# Potty Training Goldendoodle



## justinvoll (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a goldendoodle puppy that is 9 weeks old. I have been crate training him for a week now. I take him out to the bathroom about every 2 to 3 hours during the day. He doesn’t ever pee in his crate but he is still pooping in there sometimes. Besides keeping him in the crate and letting him out to the bathroom every few hours is there something else I need to do to potty train him? One of my friends said I should put his nose in it when he does but I would feel bad doing that. How long does it usually take?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Puppies don't gain full control of their bladders until 5-6 months old. 

If he's pooping in the crate, that means he needs to be going out more frequently, or the crate is too big for him (or both). Most people do at least once an hour at that age, if not more frequently. 

Prevent him from going in the house by always watching him or crating him when you can't, reward big for going outside, in time you'll have a house trained dog.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

How long is he in the crate? Puppies need time out of the crate every day to play, run around, and learn from you. I would recommend only using the crate when you are sleeping or otherwise can't supervise. Otherwise, leave him out and supervise him very very closely. At his age, he will probably need to go out every hour or so.

As ireth0 said, puppies don't gain control of their bladders until 5-6 months old, so you have a few months ahead of you. Right now it's all about taking him out often enough that he doesn't have accidents inside. Definitely don't rub his nose in it. He needs to learn that going outside is great, and it needs to become a habit. There's no need to punish him for going inside. Dogs who are punished for going to the bathroom indoors will often slip away to have an accident somewhere that you can't see.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

He needs to be going out more than every 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I would take him out every 30 minutes, after he eats, after he drinks, after he plays, and after he wakes. I have an 8 week old Labradoodle I am potty training. This is our routine.

If you rub a puppy/dogs nose in his business he will be afraid to go in front of you ... even outside. No scolding allowed. All huge praises and a party outside when he goes. Use one phrase of your choice consistently. I just say "Go Potty" .......


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with elrohwen. I have three dogs, and didn't use a crate to potty train any of them. We used crates occasionally, but not for the purpose of potty training. We used crates when we couldn't directly supervise them, or when we left the house. 
Other than that, they stayed out and about with us, BUT, more importantly, under our direct supervision. I feel that having them out and about with you makes it easier for you to learn their "signs" (what they do when they need to potty), and it helps them learn what rules and boundaries you have for them. If they are in the crate a lot, you can't always see that they need to potty in time. 

The problem with having a puppy out and about instead of in the crate is that you have to directly supervise just about 100% of the time. I mean, if they're taking a nap, you're off the hook a bit, or if they're chilling out playing with a toy, you're off the hook a bit. But, as soon as they wake up and are on the move again, you're back to watching them constantly.
That means you can't multi task, like check your email and watch the puppy, or watch tv and watch the puppy, because, you're liable to have an accident as soon as you take your eyes off the puppy for a second. 

But, I think it's worth it. I would hate to miss a puppy's signs that they had to potty because they were in the crate and I couldn't see them well enough. That wouldn't be the puppy's fault at all. And, the more accidents they have in the crate, the more likely they are to think of the crate as an acceptable potty place.

I agree that there should be no scolding. That can actually backfire. If the puppy becomes nervous to pee/poop in front of you because they're afraid of getting in trouble, then you might have that same problem when you take them outside to potty - they won't want to potty in front of you. That can cause them to hide to potty, or even eat their own poop to hide the evidence. 

Good luck!


----------

